# Persistenz mit Hibernate oder J2EE?



## Grizzly (22. Jan 2009)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander,

wir haben aktuell eine ganz normale Java-Client Anwendung, welche per JDBC auf eine PostgreSQL Datenbank zugreift. Irgendwann - das ist schon abzusehen - werden wir auf einen Mehrschichtanwendung mit J2EE/EJB umsteigen.

Nun meine Frage an Euch:
Macht es Sinn, jetzt eine Persistenz über Hibernate zu realisieren?
Oder ist die Persistenz Lösung in J2EE eh viel besser und wir sollten bis zur Umstellung warten?



P.S.:
Warum sagt mir das Forum, wenn ich meinen Post absenden will


			
				Forum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Titel darf aus Spamschutzgründen nicht das Wort 'hi' enthalten!


wenn der Titel _Persistenz mit Hibernate oder J2EE?_ lautet? :bahnhof:


----------



## foobar (22. Jan 2009)

In den meisten JEE Applicationservern wird Hibernate per JPA als Persistenz verwendet daher erübrigt sich die Frage.
Oder meinst du wirklich J2EE als0 JEE <  1.5?


----------



## byte (22. Jan 2009)

Glassfish setzt auf Toplink. Theoretisch sollte ein Wechsel der JPA-Implementierung ja reibungslos funktionieren, sofern man sicht strikt an die JPA-Spezifikation hält. Ob das aber in der Praxis wirklich so gut funktioniert... wer weiss. :roll:


----------



## maki (22. Jan 2009)

JPA 1.0 ist leider zu Lückenhaft um nur damit Anwendungen zu schreiben, man braucht also immer eine Prise Hibernate bzw. Toplink Annos.


----------



## Grizzly (22. Jan 2009)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In den meisten JEE Applicationservern wird Hibernate per JPA als Persistenz verwendet daher erübrigt sich die Frage.
> Oder meinst du wirklich J2EE als0 JEE <  1.5?


Ich meinte die aktuelle JEE.  



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Glassfish setzt auf Toplink. Theoretisch sollte ein Wechsel der JPA-Implementierung ja reibungslos funktionieren, sofern man sicht strikt an die JPA-Spezifikation hält. Ob das aber in der Praxis wirklich so gut funktioniert... wer weiss. :roll:


Klingt ermutigend. :wink: 

Okay, aber ich entnehme dem jetzt mal, dass es prinzipiell gehen sollte. Danke mal soweit.


----------



## foobar (22. Jan 2009)

Wer will schon die JPA-Implementierung austauschen? Ich finde das etwas übertrieben und eine Migration von z.b. Toplink auf Hibernate ist immer noch wesentlich einfacher als eine Migration auf Basis von pure SQL.

@Grizzly Du kannst JPA genauso gut in einer Java-SE Umgebung nutzen. Einer späteren Migration zu JEE steht dann nichts im Wege.


----------



## ps (23. Jan 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ob das aber in der Praxis wirklich so gut funktioniert... wer weiss. :roll:



Tut es nicht ^^
Btw: EclipseLink ist/wird die Referenzimplementierung für JPA 2.0

Übrigens, die JPA Implementierung in einem AS auszutauschen ist wesentlich einfacher als den eigenen Code zu migrieren. Sprich: setzt man auf Hibernate dann bleibt man dabei. Soll es dann ein glassfish sein so packt man hibernate eben da anstelle von toplink/eclipselink rein.


----------



## linkedlist (13. Mrz 2009)

@ps:

Ich hätte da mal folgende Frage:
Mir ist klar, daß EclipseLink die Referenzimplementierung für JPA 2.0 ist. Allerdings ist mir dabei noch einiges schleierhaft. Soweit ich erkennen kann, ist Glassfish v3 die Referenzimplementierung hierfür. Allerdings laufen soweit ich das erkennen kann keine EJBs mehr darauf, sondern nur noch WebApps? Wie soll man damit dann weiterhin dreischichtige Applikationen umsetzen auf die man dann nicht nur via der Weboberfläche zugreifen können soll?

Thx schon mal für ne Antwort.


----------



## mvitz (13. Mrz 2009)

Glassfish v3 unterstützt natürlich EJB3


----------



## linkedlist (13. Mrz 2009)

hmm .. ich auf meinem Rechner schon den v3 getestet, war aber nicht dazu in der Lage ein ear darauf zu deployen. überall in allen manuals etc .. kann ich immer nur was von wars lesen. stell ich irgendwie besonders dämlich an?


----------



## mvitz (13. Mrz 2009)

sry ich habe bisher nur mit v2 gearbeitet.

Aber das könnte dich interessieren:

java.net Forums : Glassfish v3 prelude - where is EAR ...


----------



## linkedlist (13. Mrz 2009)

danke für den hinweis. das erklärt natürlich einiges ...


----------

